# Cedar post bed frame



## dde0485 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am wanting to build a cedar post bed frame for a queen size bed. The bed is currently on a simplistic metal frame and I want to keep it that way with just putting the cedar around it so it looks like it is supporting it. I'm not looking to do anything to crazy fancy, just high posts at the head and low posts at the foot. Maybe a cross beam with a flat surface at the head to act as a small shelf of sorts.
My main question is what is the best method for securing all of the joints? For instance, I was thinking for the side beam to connect to the head and foot post to cut a large groove for the blunt end of the side post to push into and maybe screw or dowel it in that way. But I don't know if that's the best way or not. Disassembly is a must on it too, kind of in a pickle with this one!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Could you post a picture. Its kind of hard to visualize what you are doing. Initially I thought it was a bad idea to make a cedar post bed but if a steel frame is doing the work there is no reason the steel can't be laminated with cedar. You would attach wood to steel with two part epoxy. It would be best if the steel was roughened with course sandpaper or a angle grinder first.


----------



## dde0485 (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't get a picture since I haven't bought any supplies. I was more thinking to have the side beams of the cedar just sitting at the point to cover the steel frame from view.
So all in all it would be two side beams, a headboard and foor board with a bed plopped in the middle. The only connecting I need to do is end to end of the beams. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More than likely you just need to make the headboard and footboard as separate units permanently doweling and gluing them together and attaching to the metal frame with screws. Then the side rails could be attach to the metal side rails with screws also and not actually attaching to the headboard and footboard. 

The problem with cedar is its structurally nothing. It may feel like whitewood pine to handle but it splinters and breaks easily. You will have to rely on the steel frame completely and just put the cedar on for show. I would even if possible make the posts of the bed lack 1/4" of reaching the floor if the there is a possibility of the bed being moved assembled.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Build the headboard and foot board first. Use a wood rasp to flatten the areas on the upright posts to fit the mounting brackets on the Frame. Split the side rail logs in half. Drill holes in the rails of the frame and screw the Half Logs onto the side rails of the frame. Done!!!!

Not the best pic, but maybe you can get the drift of what I'm saying.


----------



## dde0485 (Jan 1, 2013)

that's a great pic! not what I was originally planning but now that it's been brought up seems like a better idea, that's why I'm here! thanks, I appreciate it


----------

